
White House: Ban on Recreational Marijuana to Be Enforced - virtualwhys
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-02-23/ban-on-recreational-marijuana-to-be-enforced-white-house-says
======
tlack
Thankfully, doesn't seem high up on their list of to-dos:

    
    
        “That was the take-away from my conversation with Jeff,” Gardner said. “It’s not a priority of the Trump administration.”

